# GUS got a New Quad!!!! and for valentines day......



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Well Gus put a windshield on his new quad, and apparently everyone in town thinks the windshield is a little bit girly. So his wife and friends decided to decorate his quad for valentines day.


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks Scotty


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

From now on Gus will forever be know as...

"Barbie"


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

That's special.....


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

best looken polar-ass i've ever laid eyes on:lol: 

let's just say it's fitting!


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Now if we can just get a picture of "Barbie" on her...err...his quad!


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

What's that you see over there Barbie? :lol:


----------



## kristah (Feb 15, 2006)

Harv, you look good in pink. :lol:


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok Guys.... UNCLE! geez, I never do anything to anyone.:smile-mad


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

I just dont understand how anyone could slam a kick butt quad with badd A$$ tires, ferocious blade, rockin winch and a very non-gay windshield.

Gus


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Barbie bought yet another atv. Our team of professionals got some pictures without his knowledge. Here's what they got...









And another picture of him on his new toy!









We love ya Barbie! :evil:


----------



## Scorpious (Sep 8, 2005)

That is a SWEET looking quad there SuzyQ.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Big K said:


> We love ya Barbie! :evil:


I don't think that's Barbie. Looks a lil' more like Dora The Explorer.:cwm27:


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Dora needs to shave and we need to bump this to the top so everybody can enjoy! :evilsmile


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Big K said:


> Dora needs to shave and we need to bump this to the top so everybody can enjoy! :evilsmile


You know how some of those Mexican women are,,,,,,


----------

